# TODAY WAS THES BEST!



## Chaddd (Jun 15, 2008)

I went trail riding today at Fair Hill Park, MD and it was a blast. The trail horse I ride, Capri jumped everythingg! And she didnt even flinch at the carriages that passed every so often for their event. I know you may be like why is this kid posting about some dumb thing, but im just excited how good she actually did. I was surprised though cuz we only rode for two hours, we usually do three or four, and my right knee felt really weird. Maybe i just havent been riding as much so im gettin out of shape, idk?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

wow, sounds like so much fun!! i've never really jumped, but i bet it would be a blast!


----------



## BackintheSaddle2 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great ride! When I used to do a lot of trail riding we would come back in super exhilerated and just want to laugh at the world. So I understand your feeling. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Chaddd (Jun 15, 2008)

Haha it was so hot i was a little bit more tired than exhilerated, but i love galloping through the woods jumping logs, its the most adrenalin rushing thing for me lol.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, that's awesome! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it's nice to hear about fun stuff, not just asking for help with problems. It's okay to brag!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

barefoothooves said:


> I think it's nice to hear about fun stuff, not just asking for help with problems. It's okay to brag!


Amen! problems get old fast


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds like you had a blast!!!  

I don't like jumping on a trail ride idk why lol I guess its because I ahve never jumped my horses before and the last trail ride I was on we were galloping up a hill and there was a tree down and I didnt have time to stop and i wasnt ready at all and he jumped it and LOl it was so funny both my feet came out of the sturrips and to this day I still have no clue how I stayed on. I think i had a angel with me that day holding me in my saddle LOL :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had fun.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Sounds like a great time!....I wish I new how to jump. My wife and I owned a TB mare that was trained to be a jumper, The owner/trainer said she never refused a jump. We spent the next two years training her to step over trail obstacles and not jumping on first impulse. We ended up selling her to a riding school. the schools trainer came out and brought her own jumps. We were'nt sure she remembered how.. The trainer loped her around a bit and she never clicked a hoof on a jump. The mare then stopped and looked over at our other trail ponys and us, as if to say "now see what I can do"?...... as Roy Rodgers said "When you're young and you fall off a horse you might break something, when you're my age you splatter. :shock: "


----------

